
TripAdvisor removed warnings about rapes and injuries at Mexico resorts - spatten
http://www.jsonline.com/story/news/investigations/2017/11/01/tripadvisor-removed-warnings-rapes-and-injuries-mexico-resorts-tourists-say/817172001/
======
tristanj
Dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15603371](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15603371)

------
rory096
This article is outdated. TripAdvisor has apologized and restored the posts[0]
and will now display an icon for hotels identified as locations of sexual
assault (among other issues)[1].

[0] [https://www.nytimes.com/2017/11/02/travel/trip-advisor-
rape-...](https://www.nytimes.com/2017/11/02/travel/trip-advisor-rape-
mexico.html)

[1] [https://www.nytimes.com/2017/11/08/travel/tripadvisor-sex-
as...](https://www.nytimes.com/2017/11/08/travel/tripadvisor-sex-assault-
discrimination-warnings.html)

~~~
mrgordon
The thing is they don't just hide sexual assault cases. I reviewed a very
popular, 5 star business on TripAdvisor that was selling fraudulent goods and
they removed my review. I could pull up the exact reason they cited but it was
total nonsense and basically amounted to protecting the business.

The owner of the business personally lied to me but TripAdvisor took down the
review because he complained. How messed up is that? I learned to never trust
TripAdvisor after that. At least other sites usually let you see the flagged
posts if you click at the bottom to reveal them. TripAdvisor just pretends
they never happened.

